# Within walking distance



## COLsass

How would you say within walking distance?

Ex.  My house is within walking distance of the supermarket. 

I can only think of long, clunky ways to say it.

Mi casa esta dentro de la distancia que se puede caminar.


----------



## edwingill

a poca distancia


----------



## Mr Bones

Hola, no hay un concepto tan preciso como *within walking distance*. Además de *a poca distancia*, se me ocurren estas opciones:

Mi casa está *cerca* del supermercado.

Mi casa *está a un paso* del supermercado.

Mi casa *no está lejos* del supermercado.


----------



## danielfranco

También he escuchado que dicen: "Mi casa está a unos cuantos pasos del supermercado".
Saludos.
Dan F


----------



## Eugin

Me gusta la opción de Mr. Bones: "Mi casa está *cerca* del supermercado", y también la puedes dar vuelta para decir algo como: "*Puedo ir caminando de mi casa al supermercado*"

Saludos!!


----------



## thinkinginenglish

Hello...
y puedo decir...??
"the sport centre is located a walking distance from the campus"

Thank you!!!


----------



## golden nile

como se dice (within walking distance of ...) en espanol?


----------



## epovo

Lo más natural (en España) es decir "se puede ir andando".


----------



## laydiC

A una distancia caminable..jejej  literal 

Aunque suena mejor decir: Muy cercano a ________. 
                                     A pocos metros de ________.
                                     A una distancia corta de ________.


----------



## golden nile

y si digo (15 minutes from...) lo traduzco de la misma manera??


----------



## laydiC

A 15 minutos caminando desde Plaza España (por dar un ejemplo)


----------



## epovo

Entonce sería "está a quince minutos andando (o a pie)"


----------



## Gabisand

Hola!!! ¿Alguien sabría decirme cómo traducir "within walking distance"?


----------



## Lerma

_*A una distancia que se puede recorrer a pie.*_ Se supone que es una distancia razonable que no precisa de un vehículo para ser recorrida.


----------



## patin

Dentro de una distancia caminable ???

A pasos de distancia (quizás mejor esta)

Se puede llegar caminando .

Se puede llegar a pie.

patin


----------



## patin

Está muy bien la de Lerma.


----------



## gengo

It would depend on the context.  Please share it with us.

It might be estar a poca distancia, or it might be "puedo ir caminando de un lugar al otro," or something else.  I don't think there is a set translation in Spanish.


----------



## gengo

Lerma said:


> _*A una distancia que se puede recorrer a pie.*_ Se supone que es una distancia razonable que no precisa de un vehículo para ser recorrida.



That is a perfect translation, but I doubt that a native speaker would actually say that very often, whereas the English phrase is extremely common.  That's why I said that context is needed.


----------



## Gabisand

The context says: 
The ATN Hotel , is situated in the heart of Paris, "within walking distance" of the famous Galeries Lafayette and Printemps department stores...


----------



## gengo

My attempt:

El Hotel ATN está ubicado en el centro de Paris, a unos cuantos pasos de...

Someone else can improve on that.


----------



## Gabisand

Many many thanks Gengo, I think yours is the most suitable translation!!!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo me olvidaría de lo de caminar y no lo traduciría tan literalmente porque en español no encaja bien la expresión hecha en inglés.


El hotel está ubicado en el centro de París, *a poca distancia*  de .....


----------



## patin

Quizás como dije anteriormente:

...a pasos de distancia

En realidad no dice si son pocos o muchos, pero si que es una frase muy utilizada, como lo es "walking distance"

patin


----------



## ZEEZROM

Hello Foreros,

I've always wondered how to say this in spanish:
*"Within the walking distance"*
I understand what it means, but I can get how to express it in spanish.
For instance:
Is there any museum within the walking distance? - (Hay algún museo *cerca de aquí*?) /*al cual se pueda llegar caminando.*

Any other translation? Thanks in advance 
ZEEZROM


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Maybe "¿... se puede llegar fácilmente a pie?". (The expression is usually "within walking distance", without "the".)


----------



## galesa

Within walking distance (sin the)
and I can't think of another way of saying it..............
Saludos


----------



## The Prof

I found these suggestions on another site, but I don't know how they sound to a native speaker:
-_Lo bastante cerca como para ir a pie._
_-a una distancia que se puede recorrer a pie._


----------



## ZEEZROM

Thanks to all of you guys, you're very kind*!!!*

*ZEEZROM*


----------



## Biker

No one has said the one that I am thinking would be the most appropiate.

"* a un paseo de ...*"




COLsass said:


> How would you say within walking distance?
> 
> Ex.  My house is within walking distance of the supermarket.
> 
> I can only think of long, clunky ways to say it.
> 
> Mi casa esta dentro de la distancia que se puede caminar.





Mi casa está *a un paseo *del supermercado.


I hope it helps


----------



## Biker

gengo said:


> My attempt:
> 
> El Hotel ATN está ubicado en el centro de Paris, a unos cuantos pasos de...
> 
> Someone else can improve on that.



Easy peasy .

As I said: 

El hotel está ubicado en el centro de Paris, *a un paseo de* ...


----------



## franzjekill

"A tiro de piedra", por dar otra opción con una expresión usual, al menos en mi tierra.


----------



## catrina

otra:
a distancia de caminar


----------



## SydLexia

In many cases "it's within walking distance" means "queda a cinco minutos andando".

In other cases you might say, "está/queda cerca, se puede ir andando (perfectamente)"

syd


----------



## franzjekill

Sí, cierto, lo de "tiro de piedra" o lo de "quedar a un paso", si bien no hay que tomarlo literalmente, implica una cercanía bastante estrecha.


----------

